# Best Ceramic BB30 bearings?



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking to find out what you guys think are the best BB30 ceramic bearings. If you have links to a good place to buy or a manufacturers website that would be great as well.
Thanks in advance


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

zach.scofield said:


> Looking to find out what you guys think are the best BB30 ceramic bearings. If you have links to a good place to buy or a manufacturers website that would be great as well.
> Thanks in advance


Just for clarification - do you want the best bearings for use on a bicycle, or the best ceramic bearings?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Just remember......"There's one born every minute"

Don't be that one.......Let somebody else be that one.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Just remember......"There's one born every minute"
> 
> Don't be that one.......Let somebody else be that one.


The Gospel of Grumpy hits the nail on the head again.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

The best BB30 bearings are good ol' conventional steel bearings. 

I run a ceramic BB right now because it was free and I can tell you it makes zero difference.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Why not just tell the guy the answer? Bunch of useless replies. I have had good luck with enduro bearings on my mountain bike for the pivots. http://www.endurobearings.com/products/enduro_bearings.html


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

fazzman said:


> Why not just tell the guy the answer? Bunch of useless replies. I have had good luck with enduro bearings on my mountain bike for the pivots. http://www.endurobearings.com/products/enduro_bearings.html



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This!
VCRC sells good ceramics, as does Enduro. You can get the Enduro from Superfly Cycles.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

For clarification, what Grumpy, Danl and Marc are saying is; don't waste your money (even if you have a ton to spare). Ceramic bearings aren't worth the extra cost and typically shorter lifespan of quality steel bearings. Especially with BB30 or any of the other inset bearings. If you just have to brag about the awesome bearings to someone that hasn't learned yet, you can just say you got them and save the $$$. Our shop went through a series of "upgrades" when ceramics hit the market big. And shortly thereafter we went through a series of "downgrades" back to good steel bearings. None of the racer mechanics here ride them, unless they came with whatever component they just put on. They wear them out and replace with steel. Let others' experiences be your guide....

Bob


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Was only wondering what you guys thought were the best. Nothing more than an opinion thread. I have no plans to upgrade my bb30 bearings in my bike anytime soon. For those of you who commented with an answer I thank you.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

zach.scofield said:


> Was only wondering what you guys thought were the best. Nothing more than an opinion thread. I have no plans to upgrade my bb30 bearings in my bike anytime soon. For those of you who commented with an answer I thank you.


So what you were essentially asking was what was the best option for an overpriced, generally useless "upgrade"?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Funny that all of the luddite d-bags crap on them, yet 75% of pro-dogs have them slammed into their BBs and wheels, and run ceramic pulleys....


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

So if that is the case, what is the major advantage of ceramic bearings for the majority of the members of this forum who are not "pro-dogs"?

Just because a pro racer runs something doesn't mean everyone else needs to. Pro bikes are torn down and rebuilt on a regular basis so long-term durability is not a big concern nor is the cost of the parts. There is a reason that the pro's run this stuff, but it has as much to do with sponsorships and marketing as it does with performance and winning races.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Mike Prince said:


> So if that is the case, what is the major advantage of ceramic bearings for the majority of the members of this forum who are not "pro-dogs"?
> 
> Just because a pro racer runs something doesn't mean everyone else needs to. Pro bikes are torn down and rebuilt on a regular basis so long-term durability is not a big concern nor is the cost of the parts. There is a reason that the pro's run this stuff, but it has as much to do with sponsorships and marketing as it does with performance and winning races.


Well played, sir! We have a "Clydesdale" regular customer who recently "upgraded" to a ceramic bearing BB. He claimed he was two cogs "higher" on one of our local climbs and was two mph faster on the flats. I guess if that's what a "psychological" boost can do, it's money well spent.

Meanwhile, the slickest spinning crank in my stable is my square taper, 8 speed Record.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Mike Prince said:


> So if that is the case, what is the major advantage of ceramic bearings for the majority of the members of this forum who are not "pro-dogs"?
> 
> Just because a pro racer runs something doesn't mean everyone else needs to. Pro bikes are torn down and rebuilt on a regular basis so long-term durability is not a big concern nor is the cost of the parts. There is a reason that the pro's run this stuff, but it has as much to do with sponsorships and marketing as it does with performance and winning races.



Some of us take care of our stuff well enough to run certain bits and have zero issues. Both of my ceramic BBs are whisper smooth, including the one on my cross bike that gets put through hell on a regular basis. 
Seeing as ceramic BBs are now nearly the same price as a regular BB, what does it hurt to run one? 
If you are a hamfist and just ride your stuff until it fails, then it probably pays to buy the cheap stuff.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Not to prolong this "how many angels on the head of a pin" discussion, but since when are ceramic BB's "nearly the same price" as steel bearing models. I just checked our supplier catalogs and both Sram and FSA are roughly five times the price of their comparable steel models.

But wait! The J&B "housebrand" Origin8's are only 2 1/2 times the price of the Sram and FSA steel.


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

Well to each their own I suppose, if it makes you feel good then go ahead and run gold bearings for all I care. I am far from a hamfist (although the comment made me smile), just don't enjoy wasting money on frivolous upgrades.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> Some of us take care of our stuff well enough to run certain bits and have zero issues. Both of my ceramic BBs are whisper smooth, including the one on my cross bike that gets put through hell on a regular basis.
> Seeing as ceramic BBs are now nearly the same price as a regular BB, what does it hurt to run one?
> If you are a hamfist and just ride your stuff until it fails, then it probably pays to buy the cheap stuff.




I have standard steel bearing BB's on all my stuff. 3 years going on one BB on my MTB. Whisper smooth, and quiet as well.


The key is maintenance. If you maintain your stuff, it will last a long time. Ceramic or not.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Richard said:


> So what you were essentially asking was what was the best option for an overpriced, generally useless "upgrade"?



Pretty much NO. 

I want to see what the majority feel is the best ceramic bearing for a BB30 application. Whether or not you feel its a worthless upgrade is not what I was asking for. Im not asking for the best SS ball bearing or sealed cartridge bearing for a BB30 application or whether or not ceramics are better or not.

I didnt come on here to argue over the internet about whether or not its useful or not.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

backinthesaddle said:


> Funny that all of the luddite d-bags crap on them, yet 75% of pro-dogs have them slammed into their BBs and wheels, and run ceramic pulleys....


Do companies pay for riders to ride and advertise their gear, and therefore what they do is completely meaningless to those on a budget?

< *YES* > Or < *YES* >


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I've used both steel and ceramic and can't detect any improvement but some of my friends claim they help. 

My Dura Ace bb/crank circa 1987 spins smoother than my Campy SR with Cult bearings.

Giving up ice cream has probably contributed more to my increased power than going ceramic.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

zach.scofield said:


> Pretty much NO.
> 
> I want to see what the majority feel is the best ceramic bearing for a BB30 application. Whether or not you feel its a worthless upgrade is not what I was asking for. Im not asking for the best SS ball bearing or sealed cartridge bearing for a BB30 application or whether or not ceramics are better or not.
> 
> I didnt come on here to argue over the internet about whether or not its useful or not.


The only entities that are going to have an "opinion" as to what are the best BB30 ceramic bearings are those who forked out for them or those companies selling them. In either case, you're going to get nothing but a "loaded" answer.

As Mario Cipollini once said....."Cannondale - best bike!!"


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Lookbiker said:


> My Dura Ace bb/crank circa 1987 spins smoother than my Campy SR with Cult bearings.
> 
> Giving up ice cream has probably contributed more to my increased power than going ceramic.



+1......well said....


----------

